# Honeywell RTH2300 thermostat question



## smalltown (Oct 13, 2010)

I recently bought a Honeywell RTH2300 digital thermostat and everything seemed to be running OK. It lowers the temp at night and ups it in the AM as programmed. It do have one issue with it that maybe some of you ladies or gents have had.
If I set the temperature at say 76 deg. it will in fact shut down my Quad at 76 deg. , but my issue is that it restarts if my temperature drops to say 75 deg. As a result I am cycling on and off quite a bit, sometimes my stove hasn't even cooled off before another heat cycle begins >:-( . 

The only options that I see that can affect this issue are:
2cph - 30 min (steam, gravity)
3cph - 20 min (hot water, 90%+ high eff. furnace)
4cph - 15 min (gas or oil)
5cph - 12 min (gas or oil)
6cph - 10 min (electric)

As I interpret that chart 2cph - 30 minutes must mean it will only call for heat twice an hour for a max of thirty minutes?
The thermostat came factory defaulted for 5cph.  I tried 3cph and it acted the same, tonight I just changed to 2cph.

At this point my old el-cheapo supplied factory analog Quadrafire thermostat acted much better, but did not have the nighttime setback feature I wanted.

Honeywell has a help line that I will try in the AM, but I was hoping somebody might have the answer especially: because the small accompanying manual does not address hooking up the thermostat to a pellet stove.

P.S. I used the Red and White terminals.


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 13, 2010)

When I was in the market for a stat for my stove. I looked for one with an adjustable swing setting. It lets me adjust swing 1 to 3 degrees. If the stat is at 70 and the swing is one. The stat calls for heat at 69ºF and shuts it off at 71ºF. 

I took a look at the manual and I don't see a swing setting for the RTH2300. Looks your stuck with the cycles per hour. Hopefully Honeywell has a trick or too for you!


----------



## Vinelife (Oct 13, 2010)

Although I can't really help you.  I'm planning on getting a new thermostat because I dont like the one that came with my Quadrafire.  When I get it and install it I'll have to let you know how mine does.  You'd think if it was set at 70, that it would kick back on at say around 67 would be acceptable.  Thats what most thermostats do.  There may be a setting in there that lets you choose your range, but maybe not.


----------



## imacman (Oct 13, 2010)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> When I was in the market for a stat for my stove. I looked for one with an adjustable swing setting. It lets me adjust swing 1 to 3 degrees.....



Same thing for my Lux programmable....it has swing settings of up to 5 degrees.  I have mine set for 2.

Maybe you can return the Honeywell and get something else?


----------



## smalltown (Oct 13, 2010)

Imacman the only one I seen so far tonight that seemed to have a reasonable swing was the LUX LCAG1500 which the manual shows as arriving defaulted at setting 2 and had a range of swing setting from 1-9 again no temps given. The Hunter came set on 2 
and you could set it only 1,2 or 3.

Jay what make and model is yours?


----------



## tjnamtiw (Oct 13, 2010)

IMHO, a swing of 3 degrees is plenty since the temp will drop probably another degree or two before the stove starts kicking out heat.  I couldn't get away with more than a total swing of 6 degrees, anyway, with the BOSS.  I bought a $29 RiteTemp from Home Depot that works just fine and has 4 programmable settings for week and weekend.  It's really a no brainer, at least to me.


----------



## North of 60 (Oct 13, 2010)

> smalltown
> 
> 
> As I interpret that chart 2cph - 30 minutes must mean it will only call for heat twice an hour for a max of thirty minutes?



It means it will not allow another cycle/close contacts R to W (call for heat) for 30 minutes after they have opened when setpoint has been reached.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Oct 13, 2010)

If I  were you, I would either trade that thermostat in on one better suited to pellet stove operation or just bite the bullet and put it on the shelf as a bad investment and get a better suited on with adjustable swing.

Where did you buy it?


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 13, 2010)

smalltown said:
			
		

> Jay what make and model is yours?



I have the Lux TX500E 

It also has the 1-9 range for swing. But I have never used higher than 3 and 2 suites me just fine.


----------



## smalltown (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks North of 60 for the explanation, and also everyone else. I did call Honeywell today, but my call went to the dreaded out of country call center. I think it was to India, and it was not worth the effort. The person on the other end had no idea what I meant when I said pellet stove. My question about "swing" or "anticipator" settings were completely ignored. I had the distinct impression that the person was reading from a script, and wasn't about to deviate from it in any way. I am still experimenting with the 2cph - 30 option. If that doesn't work out I think the LUX 1500 might be in my future.


----------



## Vinelife (Oct 13, 2010)

The one that comes with the Quad is a Lux, but the cheapy.  The anticipator settings may need to be adjusted, I have mine at .4.  It was at .5, but didn't like that.


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 13, 2010)

I like the programmable Lux. With the 4 timed day periods and the swing set up. Once you play with a programmable you'll never look back! I personally sleep better at a lower temp, But want it warm when I get up in the AM. I hate having to shower when its chilly in the house. There is so much you can do with it and I am dead sure its saves me pellets(at least a half ton or more!) and paid for itself easily in the first season. If mine broke tomorrow I would be at the bigbox to get another! Just could do without it!

Stick the honeywell on eBay. You will get something for it!


----------



## tjnamtiw (Oct 13, 2010)

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

Why pay more?  It works great and has the swing.  Programming is easy.


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 13, 2010)

tjnamtiw said:
			
		

> http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1vZ1xg1/R-100625708/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053
> 
> Why pay more?  It works great and has the swing.  Programming is easy.



Thats about what I paid for my Lux and should do just fine!


----------



## tjnamtiw (Oct 14, 2010)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> tjnamtiw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great minds think alike   ;-)


----------

